# Advice on Boot Heaters



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2005)

So it has become pretty clear to me that if Ms. Trailboss and Trailboss are going to ski this winter, she is going to need some bootheaters.  Today's temps at Sunapee were pushing 30 F and her feet were very cold.  

This is something that I have considered before in the past, but have been holding back because of price.  So far, I've found two models that might work.  

Do any of you have heaters like these?  Were they easy to put in?  Do they last long?  Did you do it yourself or have someone do it for you?  

Here are the models I'm considering:

http://ecom1.sno-ski.com/product102.html

http://www.skiessentials.com/prod.itml/icOid/21490
(I think these are the same....)


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 11, 2005)

> Today's temps at Sunapee were pushing 30 F and her feet were very cold.




what type of socks is she wearing?  were her boots fitted by a good boot fitter?  i can't imagine any ones feet should be cold at only 30F with appropriate ski socks and a well fitted boot.  i have skied at well below 0F with no feelings of cold in my feet, and my feet are generally ice cubes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > Today's temps at Sunapee were pushing 30 F and her feet were very cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roll:  I know, I know.  She did get her boots fitted, she was wearing wool socks as usual, and she did insert some 'dead' foot warmers.  In the past when she has used the foot warmers, she has been happy.  She just has poor circulation.


----------



## Terry (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought Hotronic 3.5 heaters for myself and my wife. They are the best investment I have made in ski equipment. I can ski all day long at below zero temps and my feet never get cold. I bought them at the local ski shop and they installed them for me for no charge. I can use them for a couple of days before recharging. Definately worth it!
 :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 11, 2005)

wool socks?  hopefully not thick ones?  how about a thin pair of ski socks to reduce sweating?  i used to get cold feet and discovered the reason was too heavy socks.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 11, 2005)

Mrs Trailboss clearly has the same problem as Mrs Ctenidae. It's all in her head. At least, most of it is. I'd be willing to bet that you can put whatever footwarmers you want to in there. Don't tell her how much they cost, just tell her they're the best, and everyone said they rock, and she could bake bread in those boots if she wanted to. Make sure she's wearing the right socks ("they" say you should wear these thinner socks- increases heatflow. It's a Brownian Motion kind of thing. Convection, and all that) She'll be all set, even if you never turn them on.

At least, that's what's worked so far with Mrs Ctenidae. Granted, it's cost me about 15 different ski jackets now (5 each of light, medium, and heavy coats), but I've finally convinced her of the importance of base layers, and nearly of the fact that the coat is really just to stop the wind. OF course, if she (or Mrs Trailboss) ever reads this, we're all sunk.

Show the research, show the results, never show any doubt.


----------



## Chris_skis (Dec 11, 2005)

Has anyone have experience with Therm-ic products?

While I do not have too much problem with cold feet, in some situation when the temperature is very low, I wish that I would have something like to cut the coldness out a bit.


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 12, 2005)

Terry said:
			
		

> I bought Hotronic 3.5 heaters for myself and my wife. They are the best investment I have made in ski equipment. I can ski all day long at below zero temps and my feet never get cold. I bought them at the local ski shop and they installed them for me for no charge. I can use them for a couple of days before recharging. Definately worth it!
> :beer:



Same here hotronics...LOVE IT.....they last all day and i've never had them above the 2 setting..nice n toasty..

M


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 12, 2005)

i have an issue as well with getting cold feet, even in warmer temps.  Its not just when skiing, its when i'm out road riding, mountain biking, or just walking around town, I have poor circulation...considering boot heaters as well.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 15, 2005)

*.......*



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> wool socks?  hopefully not thick ones?  how about a thin pair of ski socks to reduce sweating?  i used to get cold feet and discovered the reason was too heavy socks.


  Ditto...to the letter!  Trailboss, you have to get her some of the Smartwool Ultra-lights as a Holidays gift....they are The Best!  8)


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2005)

Just got done installing them and Ms. TB loves them.  They look great.  

She likes her new helmet liner as well.  

Skiing at Sunapee was excellent today as well :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2005)

Excellent, which ones did you end up going with?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 25, 2005)

Thermic models.  Installed them into her existing footbeds.  Came out really well too.


----------



## skiguy (Dec 26, 2005)

*Hotronic*



			
				Terry said:
			
		

> I bought Hotronic 3.5 heaters for myself and my wife. They are the best investment I have made in ski equipment. I can ski all day long at below zero temps and my feet never get cold. I bought them at the local ski shop and they installed them for me for no charge. I can use them for a couple of days before recharging. Definately worth it!
> :beer:


  I have the 2.7 and have talked to a board shop owner whose wife has them, too.  Mine aren't as powerful as I like.  I had two boots with the Lange system which was excellent when it first came out.  The shop owner tells me his wife was very happy with the 2.7.  I didn't buy mine at his shop, but I have decided to send them back at the end of this year.  They carry a three year warrantee, and I bought them a year ago.  Their claims don't seem to be true with mine.  I put them on the highest setting when the temperature outside is around zero F., and I would like more heat.  They claim I should see my toes burning.  Perhaps the 3.5 would be warmer, but I got the impression that in actuality it just lasted longer.  Their advertising certainly states that.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 28, 2005)

It's tough to say what temp is too cold for certain people--especially with their feet. As has been mentioned, the type/thickness of socks will contribute to weather her feet are warm or cold. The boot fit will also contribute. It will also depend on how long you're on the snow. The longer you're out, the more likely you are to get cold--no matter what temp (on a ski mountain that is).

I'm a polar bear when it comes to temps on a mountain. However, if I'm out training our working a lot of wrecks, I find my feet get cold, too. I wear smartwool socks (they're not thick at all) so I get good wicking and all that. But, spend enough time on the snow and you're feet will get cold. 

Boot heaters are a great addition to anyone doing Northeast skiing. It can certainly get cold out there.


----------



## skidbump (Jan 2, 2006)

I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in on boot heaters...my feet get cold with lose boots with tight boots with cheap boots with expensive boots also with custum boots...i use them my wife uses them i am not nuts ..she is not nuts..they work great any day below 30 they are great and on the days its way below zero we ski and laff at all the people crying because its so cold...if your wife wants just get and if you feeol that your feet may just get cold..just a tiny bit then get yourself a pair also


----------

